# hydraulik



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

ingenious invention!


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

Really neat--thanks for posting this.

I guess it wouldn't be practical for moving switch points outdoors (pneumatic is probably more reliable outside, and air leaks don't cause any problems) but if you had an indoor layout, it would make a cool, discussion-worthy switch control system.


----------

